
Embed Everything - stilliard
https://medium.com/@david_bryant/embed-everything-9aeff6911da0#.nukw8bqip
======
ej_campbell
It'd be nice if there was a description of the pro's and cons of embedding
Mozilla over Blink. Otherwise, this is simply a nice FYI.

